# iHome Fasttrack laser mouse, help needed



## Grandfunk15 (May 16, 2011)

I've been using the iHome fasttrack laser mouse for a while and while there are no technical problems with the mouse I've been unable to find a way to turn off a particular feature. Along with the button in the center of the mouse that switches it between high and low sensitivity the mouse will also switch if the left and right mouse buttons are held for several seconds. As I'm a FPS player who uses the left mouse trigger to look down my sight and the right to shoot you can imagine how annoying it can be to have my sensitivity switch to low in the middle of a firefight. I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions about how I might go about, if it's at all possible, disabling that feature.

Thanks in advance for my higher fragrate


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

From an Amazon customer review: iHome FastTrack Laser Mouse (Red)


> Very nice, however contains DPI button which switches mouse sensitivity; this is also triggered by clicking the Left and Right buttons at the same time, which is sometimes done in video games. There is no way to disable this feature and their customer support hung up on me when I asked about it. Be warned.


Same problem reported here: Holding both mouse buttons = Change DPI setting? - gdgt

I would replace the mouse with something more suitable for gaming that doesn't have this annoying feature.


----------

